# Stabbing in Petawawa



## 63 Delta (28 Jun 2013)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2013/06/28/ottawa-petawawa-manhunt-death-stabbing-injuries-shoreline-suspect-armed-dangerous.html 

If you are in the area please beware. Suspect still on the loose in the Laurentian Drive, Petawawa Point and South Side areas.


----------



## old medic (28 Jun 2013)

The base was on lock-down.
Suspect has now been caught.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2013/06/28/ottawa-petawawa-manhunt-death-stabbing-injuries-shoreline-suspect-armed-dangerous.html

Suspect in fatal stabbing arrested in Petawawa, Ont., after manhunt



> A man has been arrested in Petawawa, Ont., after a multiple stabbing left one man dead and two females critically injured on Friday.
> 
> Petawawa residents were being told to stay inside and secure their homes while police combed the town, searching for the suspect..................


----------



## Armymedic (28 Jun 2013)

I laught at the thought of Garrison Petawawa being on "lock down" (What, are we school children now?). Everyone was sent home after lunch. The place was pretty much empty already, with everyone looking forward for any excuse to leave early. 

Pity the entire MP det was called in to work today though.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jun 2013)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Pity the entire MP det was called in to work today though.



Gotta earn spec pay and LDA


----------



## Dissident (28 Jun 2013)

Guy on the loose with a knife? I'd show up for free.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Jun 2013)

:


----------



## Tiffany0x (28 Jun 2013)

The amount of cop cars and ambulances heading to the area was crazy, passed a bunch on my way back to Pembroke from Petawawa. First time I saw an ambulance ever drive completely on the wrong side of the road, some jackass didn't pull over.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jun 2013)

*A reminder - this is a very recent current event, still unfolding, so please keep a grip on the speculation, let the justice system do its job and remember that NO media story ever tells the entire story.*​


> The daughter of the man killed by a knife-wielding stranger in Petawawa chased her father’s killer out of the house.
> 
> Karisma Pietersma identified the man slain Friday morning in the mostly military town as her dad, Dan Pietersma, on Facebook.
> 
> ...


_Ottawa Citizen_, 28 Jun 13

Condolences to the family and friends of the deceased, and fingers crossed for a full and speedy recovery for the injured.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2013)

> A 25-year-old man has been charged with first-degree murder and two counts of attempted murder after a stabbing attack in Petawawa, Ont., left one man dead and a woman and teenage girl critically injured.
> 
> Brian David Goddard appeared in a Kingston, Ont., courtroom on Saturday morning via video from the Ontario Provincial Police detachment where he is being held, according to OPP Sgt. Kristine Rae.
> 
> ...


CBC.ca, 29 Jun 13


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2013)

> Brian Goddard, accused of the first degree murder of a Petawawa man, made a brief appearance in bail court in Pembroke on Tuesday, the first step in his trial in connection to the June 28 attacks that sent Petawawa into chaos.
> 
> Goddard, who is also facing two counts of attempted murder in connection with the attacks, wore a cast on his left arm and shackles on his right as he was led into the dock for the short proceeding.
> 
> ...


_Pembroke Daily Observer_, 3 Jul 13


----------



## ambernewton04 (3 Jul 2013)

It was a pretty scary day. I live on the North side of base and this happened close to the South side. Had I been at work, my daughter would have been at her babysitters, which was right beside the school that was locked down. There were cops all over my street, in my yard. My friends husband was in the field training and had fake blood all over him when he got home. His house was right in front of the school where there were dozens of cops. He had no idea what was going on until he was tackled and handcuffed by the cops outside his house.


----------

